# 7 1/2 month old female critique



## benderover32 (Dec 9, 2013)

Please bear with me here, this was only the second time ever stacking a GSD. Charlee is my first GSD, also. Could anyone critique my dog AND my stacking? Sorry her ears are out of the picture, my sister wasn't too interested in getting a good shot.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Great job for 2nd time stacking! She is one of Dean's puppies? Are you guys thinking about showing her?


----------



## benderover32 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, she's one of Dean's puppies. I've been really impressed with her temperament and with his operation in general. I'm taking her to his classes on Saturdays currently, and I'm really thinking about showing her. I just don't want to waste the time and money on showing if she isn't "correct" in her conformation. I want to compete in something with her, though, because she's such a smart girl.

I noticed you're from Oklahoma. Are any of your dogs from Keystone?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, I don't have any dogs from Keystone, but I show against some of them sometimes.  There's a show coming up in Claremore and then the Tulsa show in May. You should go, even if you don't show. Dean usually has dogs entered in those shows. 

Oh, there are usually herding instinct tests given in Claremore. You should do that! Very fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## benderover32 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think one of the pups in classes with Charlee that's going to the Claremore show. I'll try to go. It does sound fun!


----------

